
Three.js – JavaScript 3D library - lisper
http://threejs.org/
======
Kiro
Sorry, but this is like posting jQuery. Who doesn't know about three.js?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=threejs&sort=byPopularity&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=threejs&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
(354 submissions with three.js in the title).

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=threejs&sort=byPopularity&pref...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=threejs&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)
(2,358 comments mentioning three.js)

~~~
forgottenpass
_Who doesn 't know about three.js?_

People who aren't doing webgl work? People who have better things to do than
investigate what the latest "foo.js" is just because it's in a Hacker News
headline?

~~~
dspillett
_> People who have better things to do than investigate what the latest
"foo.js" is just because it's in a Hacker News headline?_

But they won't be looking here either, one would assume...

------
borgia
First time I've seen this. Really enjoyed some of the sample applications of
it also, so thanks lisper.

------
sidcool
This post looks like some kind of an experiment on HN.

~~~
SEJeff
48 upvotes, apparently the experiment is working

------
jrlocke
Coming soon, an original and addictive JavaScript 3D library: 2048.js

~~~
gee_totes
You mean this?
[https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/2048](https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/2048)

------
homerowilson
Also FYI, a nifty R package that uses threejs
[http://bwlewis.github.io/rthreejs/](http://bwlewis.github.io/rthreejs/)

~~~
pdpi
have to find a way to add D3 to that stack so that it becomes R3-D3.

------
geldedus
troll?

